# How do you imagine each of the 16 types?



## MarcoPolo (Oct 23, 2012)

Post pictures that represent each type best.


----------



## somoo906 (Mar 17, 2013)

istp


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Note that I could be entirely wrong. 

ENTJ









ENTP









INTJ









INTP









ENFJ









ENFP









INFJ

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










INFP









ESTJ









ESTP









ISTJ









ISTP









ESFJ









ESFP









ISFJ









ISFP


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

ESFJ\ISFJ:








ESTP: 








ENFP: 








INFP:








INTP: 








ISFP: 








ESFP: 








ENTJ:


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

INFP:








ESFJ:








INFJ:








ENTJ:








ENFJ:








ENTP:








ESTJ:








ESTP:








ESFP:








ENFP:








ISTJ:


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Little Cloud said:


> ISTJ:


That's...sad. :sad:


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Herp said:


> That's...sad. :sad:


Sorry about that, but I didn't found other ISTJ cartoon character, so I put Squiddy. If you can tell me other about ISTJ cartoons I could change image. However I didn't want offend anybody, it's just about fun, even if I know the sensation of being seen in ways you're not: in other threads about GIF images ESFJ are seen often as stupid, bitchy person.


----------



## jayyy (May 18, 2012)

ESFJ:









ISFJ:









INTJ:









ENFJ:









ISFP:









ESTJ:









ISTJ:









ESTP:









INFP:









ENTP:









ENTJ:









INFJ:









ENFP:









INTP:









ISTP:









ESFP:


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Wow scar seems like a great example of ENTJ. Atleast he reminds me of an ENTJ I know.

There seems to be a weird consensus on what INTPs are like.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Estp/istp


----------



## somoo906 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here are another few Istp character, God, this is my favourite personlity type.
ISTP ITACHI UCHIHA









ISTP SAM FISHER SPLINTER CELL


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*ENFP*











*INFP

*








*

ESTP

*








*
ISTP

*









*ESFP

*









*ISFP

*


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*ENTP

*









*INTP

*


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Snow White: ESFJ
Sleepy: INTP
Happy: ENFP
Doc: INTJ
Dopey: another ENFP
Grumpy: ISTJ (or ENTJ not getting their way)
Sneezy: ESTP
Bashful: INFP


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Little Cloud said:


> Sorry about that, but I didn't found other ISTJ cartoon character, so I put Squiddy. If you can tell me other about ISTJ cartoons I could change image. However I didn't want offend anybody, it's just about fun, even if I know the sensation of being seen in ways you're not: in other threads about GIF images ESFJ are seen often as stupid, bitchy person.


When I think of ISTJ cartoon characters, I think Hank Hill.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Who said:


> When I think of ISTJ cartoon characters, I think Hank Hill.


Thank you, but I don't know him. Is it an American cartoon? I'm Italian. :happy:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Little Cloud said:


> Thank you, but I don't know him. Is it an American cartoon? I'm Italian. :happy:


Yeah, he's from a show called King of the Hill. A few of my favorite quotes by him:


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Who said:


> Yeah, he's from a show called King of the Hill. A few of my favorite quotes by him:


ahahahaah fantastic! They're very funny! I've to see some episodes of this show! :kitteh:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*infj

*


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

INTJ: 









ISFP: 









ENTP: 









ENFP: 









INTP: 









INFP: 









ENTJ: 









ENFJ:


----------

